# Pier Etiquette



## AnotherWVTourist (Jul 16, 2008)

How young is too young? I have a 4 year old son and my brother in law and I are debating on whether to take him pier fishing this year. We are coming down the first week of August and wonder if the fishing that time of year will be good enough to keep him interested.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

AnotherWVTourist said:


> How young is too young? I have a 4 year old son and my brother in law and I are debating on whether to take him pier fishing this year. We are coming down the first week of August and wonder if the fishing that time of year will be good enough to keep him interested.


at surfside pier we let children under 8 fish for free with a paid adult. You cant beat that! If nothing else...throw on some #6 hooks. drop straight down and get pinfish, spot, spadefish....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't take it too seriously and try not to let him cross the other folks and it'd be just fine. Shrimp by the pilings should catch enough to keep him interested, just go have fun!


----------



## AnotherWVTourist (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen.

What type of gear for the little one? I suspect we will just drop straight down for him.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

light weight will do just fine


----------



## AnotherWVTourist (Jul 16, 2008)

Skink,

Does your place have rentals for something like that? 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anything 10-14 lb would work fine. Lighter and you might not be able to cast 3 or 4 oz of lead if it's windy or rough.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

AnotherWVTourist said:


> Does your place have rentals for something like that?


I think most piers do. Try the Pier at Garden City as well. There are some nice locals that fish there.


----------



## Sinker Slinger (May 18, 2003)

Any 4 year old fisherman would be more welcome than most adults


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Never too young or too old to fish the planks. I'll be bringing my 1 1/2 yr old and if she works out to be a good luck charm, she stays. Now if she can hold a pole....It's up to me to keep her from interfering with others, on the pier, surf or anywhere else.

Heck, you have to start them young so they can help you tell the stories on "how big it was that got away."

Pier fishing can take time and be slow, but he should be able to get all of the pinfish he wants. Skinks got the idea on the rig. You'll need to think of other distractions to keep them occupied (learned that with my two adult children and 6yr old niece.)


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

There is nothing more exciting than seeing a little one reel in there first fish. I would rather see that than someone reel in a big king. I still remember everyone of my kids first fish. DO NOT HESITATE to take that little fella fishing on the pier. Also talk to THE SKINK on here about the " Take a kid fishing" tournament in october.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i'd bring a harness and float....talk'em into swimmin'..that'll keep'em interested in something...:fishing::beer:


----------



## Katolak (Jul 28, 2009)

on pin rig etiquette...

I'll be trying my luck at Surfside Pier late August. I'll be the one that clearly doesn't have a clue how to fish for kings but is giving it hell none the less. My questions is, when someone hooks up on the T, do the others pull in their rigs to get them out of the way? I keep having daydreams of hooking up with a monster king on my first outting but then it gets ugly in my mind when I get to the part where I get the fish to the pier...lol.
Another thought/question is: I considered buying a bridge gaff but am thinking there would be plenty of others to help out if I actually had beginners luck and needed to gaff something. I'd be happy to help out with others fish but seeing as how I've never gaffed a fish on a pier, I'm guessing they don't want me anywhere near their fish..haha.

so to recap, should I bring my own gaff? should I reel in my rig (including anchor) is someone hooks up with something of size?

thanks for the help!!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we have gaffs at the pier and people do bring their own. Let me know when youre going to be their and I'll help you out. (ask for steve) I plan on pinrigging most of Sept and Oct when the mullett are running south. As far as moving your line out of the way. I pull the fighting rod up to make life easier for everyone. I'll lower my anchor if the fish comes toward the line. Thats just a nice thing to do.


----------



## Katolak (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Skink. We'll be there for a week starting on 8/29. Hard to say how many days I'll be able to get on the pier but when I do, I'll definitely look you up.


----------

